# My New Medicine Cabinet



## Runningwolf




----------



## Minnesotamaker

That's amazing. I presume you can walk on the hatch? What's the capacity? Do you have it temp controlled? Is the spiral steps and storage of your own design or did you purchase it?


----------



## Deezil

Minnesotamaker said:


> That's amazing. I presume you can walk on the hatch? What's the capacity? Do you have it temp controlled? Is the spiral steps and storage of your own design or did you purchase it?



What he said! 

I'm in awe..


----------



## Torch404

I'm in total awe, but now know what I want for x-mas


----------



## Julie

And who's kitchen is that Dan????????


----------



## rodo

> And who's kitchen is that Dan????????


Hmmmm...Must be his other house


----------



## twistedvine

wouldn't that be great...


----------



## onetoomany

i feel sick..so take two and call you in the morning


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> Hmmmm...Must be his other house



Yea, I wonder if Sue knows about this.


----------



## grapeman

That looks just like the one I saw somewhere a couple years ago..................hmmmmmmmm I guess you saw it too and had to build one for yourself.

I love the prescription list!


----------



## Dugger

I trust you had Wade build the staircase!


----------



## JohnT

OH, to wine the lottery!


----------



## Woodbee

Something I don't believe I have ever said and I know I have never written OMG.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well ok how about my dream kitchen in my dream cottage in the Finger Lakes.


----------



## grapeman

I still think it would make a dandy storm shelter. Got everything you need down there - well maybe you should replace that glass hatch with a thick plexi-glass one. Other than that, enough calories and liquid to hold you over for quite a while. Just empty the bottles and fill them back up with your........ use your imagination.... and I'm not talking skeeter pee here!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> I still think it would make a dandy storm shelter. Got everything you need down there - well maybe you should replace that glass hatch with a thick plexi-glass one. Other than that, enough calories and liquid to hold you over for quite a while. Just empty the bottles and fill them back up with your........ use your imagination.... and I'm not talking skeeter pee here!



I like the way we think!


----------



## rodo

Here is a link to the place that builds them.
http://www.spiralcellars.co.uk/

The details are 6 to 9 feet deep, 1000-1600 bottles, $30,000-$50,000.


----------



## Arne

Must be nice to have a loving and understanding wife, and I do, but think I would have to talk loooooooooong and really loud to get away with that. I also would have to start makin a lot more wine. lol. Arne.


----------



## Wade E

Hey, if anyone wants one of those I can build it!!!! Just purchase the lumber you want it made from and the plane ticket and have plenty $ left over for my paycheck!


----------



## grapeman

Wade E said:


> Hey, if anyone wants one of those I can build it!!!! Just purchase the lumber you want it made from and the plane ticket and have plenty $ left over for my paycheck!


 
And would that be a power plane or a hand plane ticket Wade?


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> And would that be a power plane or a hand plane ticket Wade?



There goes his chin again! This cellar is cool but I really don't think it is what I would want. I like the idea of a large tasting room with the walls lined with wine racks.


----------



## Wade E

Have both my friend and will travel.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Still trying to figure how to do that in a single wide mobile home? You might be a redneck!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

RedNeckWino said:


> Still trying to figure how to do that in a single wide mobile home? You might be a redneck!



Back when I was going to the University in Mankato, there was a housing project just off campus where some developer put up a concrete "rack" and slid mobile homes onto it and called it an apartment complex. It became known as "tornado towers". It's gone now, but you could build something like this and dedicate one or two levels to winemaking and storage.


----------



## RedNeckWino

The ultimate.......Redneck Condo. Corse I live in a trailer park myself.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

WOW, that is something. Very nice!!!


----------



## Daisy317

RedNeckWino said:


> The ultimate.......Redneck Condo. Corse I live in a trailer park myself.
> View attachment 1597



Now THAT is klassy... with a K
just needs a trampoline and a few gnomes


----------



## RedNeckWino

The gnomes ran off with the tramp. They should have taken the wife. The gnomes never complained about my hobbies!


----------

